# Face-Off 2.5 - Those Plucky Cadetes



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

Those plucky cadetes are at it again. this time they're harassing the nearly extinct series x tabu.

Five aging newbs will referee this match and have agreed to compare and contrast these wares. Upon completion, they will earn the mantle of ftg.

These worthies are: wij, RDG, Robb01, moon & vegas smoker

Watch here for their comparative reviews.

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Nice. This should be fun to watch unfold.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Lucky stiffs!


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

:dr  

Ron


----------



## chuckojr (Jun 28, 2006)

The series X looks niiiice :dr


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*pulling up a chair*o


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Very nice Donweb.. I really wanna pull the trigger on a box of those Cadetes, but I have yet to get one.. Maybe I will buy a few singles. Looks like it could be a fun adventure.
Scott


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

the birds have flown the coop!

i repeat...

the-birds-have-flown-the-coop.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Nice one Tony....speaking of which, I still have the one you gifted me. I think its time:w


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

Those plucky cadetes are at it again. this time they're harassing the nearly extinct series x tabu.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Face-Off Participants:
wij
RDG
Robb01
moon
vegas smoker

Special Guest Tasters:
Poriggity
smokinpoke


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I can't wait to do this Face off. Thanks go to Donweb for allowing me to be part of this!
Scott


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Cool idea...let me know next time. Comparing two cigars..Brilliant!!


----------



## Robb01 (Jun 2, 2006)

This should be a great experience, thanks for the opportunity


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Got my package in the mail today - will give them a few days rest.


Ron


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Series X Tabu

Length: 5.5
Ring: 54
Wrapper: Nicaraguan Sungrown
Binder: Nicaraguan
Filler: Nicaraguan



I started out the with menacing looking Series X Tabu. The cigar has a very smooth dark oily wrapper. The only vein that was noticeable was in the back of the cigar. The cap was well formed. The shape is a torpedo with a slight box press which might have come from being packed tightly in the box.

The pre-light draw was perfect. The first half of the cigar had a creamy chocolate taste and to my surprise was medium bodied. It had an average amount of smoke.

The second half was pretty much the same except for a more nutty taste instead of the chocolate. I would say it had a fairly short finish.

The white ash held together extremely well. For such a large ring gauge cigar the burn was perfect which is a testament to quality of the cigar and the conditions that DonWeb kept them in.

In conclusion, this was a well constructed enjoyable medium bodied smoke with lots of flavor. I was mostly surprised that there was no spice for such a mean looking cigar. The only disappointment for me was the amount of smoke that it produced. I would definately buy this cigar to keep in my humidor.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i hope everyone smokes the cigars on seperate occassions and not back to back.

sorry to add another post in a topic that has too many needless posts already, and i'm not one to post "you must spread some rep.... ", but it's fitting in this instance.
nice play, donweb, get some semi-newbs some experience and maybe open some eyes at the same time.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm looking forward to the results.
Nice one.


----------



## Robb01 (Jun 2, 2006)

Recieved mine today, put them into the humidor to rest for at least a week, then ill get to reviewing. Thanks again


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

IHT said:


> i hope everyone smokes the cigars on seperate occassions and not back to back.


Due to your good idea, I'm waiting another day before I smoke my last one. I've already smoked and reviewed my first. Seems I've never been very good at delayed satisfaction.

Again thanks DonWeb, this is turning out to be a lot of fun.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Got mine today, they are resting now, and I think tommorow will be the Fonseca going up in Smoke, then I will wait till monday for the X to go up in smoke 
Scott


----------



## Vegas Smoker (May 26, 2006)

Received the smokes last week, and finally got around to smoking the Series X Tabu tonight.

Beautiful looking cigar, and very well constructed. Prelight draw let me know that this cigar had a little kick and I was very eager to get going. From the get go this cigar had a nice amount of smoke and a very easy draw. The burn was very even and required very little touch up. A solid white ash that reinforced that the cigar had been put together very well. I would consider this cigar medium bodied with hints of chocolate and very slight leather. I noticed just a slight hint of spice, but was not over powering. I found this cigar to be very tasty cigar that I smoked to the nub. If I could find more of these, they would definitely find a way into my cooledor.

Thank Tony for the chance to try this cigar; it was a tasty little treat.:w 

Next up, the Fonseca.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Fonseca Cadetes KDT (I think...)

Length: 4.5
Ring: 36
Cuban Puro



The cigar has a very nice presentation wrapped in the silk like paper. It has a very pronounced barnyard scent common with cuban cigars. The construction and draw was just right. 

My first thoughts after the initial puff was wow this cigar has a lot of flavor for such a small cigar. The first inch or so I got a woody flavor along with the classic cuban flavor (which I have no idea of how to describe, bane of a newbie palet I suppose). After about the first inch I began to get a chocolate and vanilla taste. I can't help but wonder if the vanilla taste came from the 10 cane rum I was drinking. This little cigar produced tons of creamy smoke which I really like. The ash was gray in color which from my limited experience holds to the cuban MO.

The burn was good even though I had to relight it about 2 thirds into it. There was not any hints of ammonia which makes me believe that these guys had some age to them. 

I rarely nub a cigar but this one burned my fingers. It was VERY good.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

so wij...
of the two which won the face off?


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

DonWeb said:



> of the two which won the face off?


Boy that's a difficult decision because depending on my mood I would smoke either one. But since its a face-off, I'd have to pick the Fonseca due to the cuban flavor that I'm now so fond and the volumn of smoke.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

recieved my package yesterday. Thanks donweb.

I had a chance to smoke the fonesca today. on the advice of IHT i will refrain from smoking the Tabu X til later this evening so as my palete will be cleansed. 

Fonesca
Time of Day early afternoon
Temperature 78 overcast with a slight breeze

My first experience with a habano. I have to say my first impression was this is a small stick what can it do for me. but oh brother did i ever find out. this thing packs a serious punch for a little guy. the pre-light draw was a bit tight. so i gently rolled it between my thumb and forefinger to loosen it up a little. this seemed to work. the first 1/3 seemed to be very mild and cool as i am used to smoking NC maduros. the second 1/3 is when this thing started its magic. i have to say i have never gotten a buzz of smoking a cigar but this one has given a bit of one to me. not in a bad way i kinda enjoyed it and started to mellow out. there was not much of a change between the second and last third of the cigar as far as flavor or draw. i did however notice it becoming more aromatic towards the end.

overall rating on a scale of 0 - 5
i would give it a 4.5 for aroma and the effect it had on me. 

thanks again


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

RGD said:


> Got my package in the mail today - will give them a few days rest.
> 
> Ron


:s :s


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

time for the TABU X

this smoke was very different than the fonesca.

pre light draw was very smooth and the flavor was much of what i am used to. the first third was smooth and held a tight ash. the second 1/3 the smoke started to get a lil more strength to it and held this strength til the end. i am used to maduros having a very spicy finish this one did not. 

on a 0 - 5 with 5 being the best i would give this smoke a 4.1 for a daily smoke.


out of the two i would smoke the fonesca on a special occasion and the tabu x would be a daily smoke.


the best of the two fonesca wins


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Busy weekend - but I found some quiet time tonight and decided to go with the Fonseca first.
I will smoke the TABU tomorrow night and then post my results - 


Ron


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

RGD said:


> Busy weekend - but I found some quiet time tonight and decided to go with the Fonseca first.
> I will smoke the TABU tomorrow night and then post my results -
> 
> Ron


Go Fonseca go... OK I'm biased the cadetes are a favorite of mine and have never had a TABU to compare.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice reviews guys. I will try and post em tommorow. Ran out of time today, and I don't have the papers with me.
Scott


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Poriggity said:


> Nice reviews guys. I will try and post em tommorow. Ran out of time today, and I don't have the papers with me.
> Scott


*Papers*??? Sounds illicit.

Sorry... could not resist.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Very nice reviews...now I know what to look for...keepem comin...


----------



## Vegas Smoker (May 26, 2006)

Smoked the Fonseca this evening. Nice, sturdy compact Cuban cigar. Have always wanted to try one, so I was very eager to light it up. Prelight draw gave off the definite Cuban tobacco flavor, however the draw felt like it might be a little tight. After lighting though the draw was perfect for a cigar this size. Flavor for the first 2/3 was fairly one-dimensional with that good old Cuban twang (not that it is a bad thing). The last 1/3 got a little spicy and remained very tasty. Smoked it all the way to the nub, and would have to say this is one nice smoke. Definitely going to stock these in my cooledor. 

If I had to choose between the two, I would say I enjoyed the Series X slightly more then the Fonseca. However I thought both were excellent.

Thanks for the opportunity to sample these cigars Tony.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Ok, first things first. I want to thank Donweb for allowing me to be a guest taster for this face off.

Second, I apologize to Donweb for not getting this up sooner 

First cigar to review, the Fonseca KDT...

Drink: Coffee-Black
Setting: At my workplace in the parking lot, about 45 minutes before work started.

Prelight flavor had a lot of barnyard toasty flavors, with hint of cocoa
I cut it with my palio cutter, MAN I love this cutter.
The first thing I noticed was that the draw on this little stogie was rather tight. I thought it was going to be a problem at first, but it loosened up quickly. My initial impression of the first 3rd was lots of tha barnyard/hay flavors, and the cocoa flavors that I had on prelight have diminished. The burn started out fairly uneven, but it could have been the operator error. The ash on this thing was very flakey, and a dark grey/black color. I ashed it regularly as to not get ashes all over my work uniform. By the halfway point, I was still getting the barnyard flavors, along with that famous "cuban" twang. Getting good now!!! This continued until the end of the smoke.
The last 3rd had lots of that cuban twang, and a strong hay flavor. All in all, I rate this smoke an 8 out of 10 and WILL be buying a box.

Next up is the Series X....
Prelight flavor again had barnyard flavors, but this time, with lots of spice and pepper. I again cut this one with my trusty palio, and the cut was, as usual, perfect. The beginning of this smoke was very spicy and leathery, and the barnyard prelight flavor had gone away. As I puffed on this, my thoughts were that the Famous Nic 3000 HAS to be the same cigar as the series X. Draw was very smooth, and loose. Just about perfect. There was a lot of dark grey smoke, and the ash was flaky on this one as well. Ash is wanting to fall off about 1/4" into smoking, so, I let it fall. The first 1/4 of the smoke, I get some of that same cuban twang as the KDT, with lots of peppery spice toward the end of the first 3rd. The middle gets a spice/pepper/woodsy flavor going on. This thing has awesome flavor going now, and its identical again to the Famous Nic 3000. Overall, this is a great cigar, and if I could get my hands on some more, I would in a heartbeat. I rate this one an 8 out of 10 as well, and need to find some more bundles!

Scott


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Here are my results:

First off thanks to DonWeb for allowing us to participate in this face-off! The settings for both of these were in the evening on my back deck, several hours after eating and I had bottled water to drink with them. Sizes and pictures have already been posted.


Fonseca Cadetes KDT:

Had the typical “Cuban” smell to it and the hardest part was trying to remove the paper and band without damaging the wrapper. I mean this thing was glued tight! I carefully snipped the end and tested the pre-light draw – very good. Upon lighting I was struck immediately with this taste that was unlike any other Cuban cigars that I have had – and it stayed with it the whole way. My best description would have to be slightly sour. She produced a ton of smoke for such a small cigar. The first two thirds of the smoke remained the same for me – a slightly nutty tobacco taste with this underlying sour aftertaste. At the two thirds mark she went out – nothing I could do to stop it. I spent the next ¼ inch trying to get her lit and stay that way. The final third – maybe do to the re-lighting gained intensity. Surprisingly – this little smoke started to give me a buzz – and that is not easily done.

A side note here should be that I inhale all cigars – and a buzz is not very common. The family around me voted this cigar as one of the most “stinky” smokes that they remember being around.


Series X Tabu:

Never had one of these – and actually never even heard of them. For me this was a very boring smoke. Finished the same way as it started. It smelled great before lighting so I was looking forward to this one. I never got any notable flavors trying to come to the front – it just stayed solid “tobacco” taste all the way through. Never gained in intensity nor deviated. The amount of smoke was impressive – the ash burned a dark grayish and uneven – twisting one way or the other. The draw was very easy and it burned with no problems even after setting it down for a few minutes unattended. I really expected more from this with its dark wrapper and size. 
I was disappointed.

Conclusion:

Depending on the price – the Series X Tabu would make a decent or okay yard gar for some I suppose . In this face off I would have to give it to the Fonseca – it at least offered up some flavors. The sour taste though was not a big hit with me – so I doubt I would put either of these on my to buy list.

Fonseca over the X Tabu based on flavor. 



Ron


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

I just wanted to check in here and apologize for no reviews yet. My wife had surgery on her ACL Tuesday and we have been staying with her parents. I thought we were going home this weekend but it looks like we may extend our stay through the weekend. It is alot to try and keep up with her needs and two kids. (6 months and 3 yrs) My wife's Mom has been a huge help. I don't know that I am ready to try and tackle it all on my own yet and I am willing to admit that.  I have not had a cigar since Saturday so i am really looking forward to both of these cigars. Reading the reviews has got me :dr . Anyway just wanted to let you know I hadn't forgot about you and look forward to doing my reviews it just may not be until next week. I would be willing to take on a couple extra noobs after my reviews for my tardiness on the reviews. Anyway thanks for your patience and I will get those reviews in as soon as I can. Moon.


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

Alright I finally able to get cigar #1 down. I chose the Fonseca to go first just because it seemed alot of people had gone with the "X" first. I had not had a cigar in a little over a week and have been very busy with the family so I think a Philly Blunt would have put a smile on my face. 
The Fonseca however was a great little cigar. I think I figured out why they put the foam wrapper on them though. Those little buggers really are not much to look at. However don't let the looks decieve you. For what these cigars lack in looks they really make up for in taste. There is the presence of the cuban "twang" and a nice medium tobbaco flavor. I really enjoyed this little cigar and for the price tag you really can't go wrong. 
I am going to try to get to the "X" tonight or tomorrow. Thanks again DonWeb and sorry for the delay.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Cut to the chase  Cadetes for teh Win! :2


--typo on purpose this time


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

I just got done smoking the series "X". This cigar was much better looking than the Fonseca. The burn was great on this cigar and it produced alot of smoke with a good draw. The taste was for me this cigars weekness. It wasn't bad but I expected more. It was decent to the end but just keep a medium tobacco flavor that was just so-so. Had it not been up against a cuban this cigar may have faired better. I have to say overall I enjoyed the Fonseca better.

+1 Fonseca.  

Thanks again DonWeb for the gars.


----------

